# Charakter wird nicht angezeigt



## Guljin (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo, mein Charakter wird bei Blasc nicht angezeigt.
Kann es daran liegen das derselbe Name aber auf einen anderen Server schon vorhanden ist?


----------



## Earenya (4. Februar 2007)

Guljin schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Charakter wird bei Blasc nicht angezeigt.
> Kann es daran liegen das derselbe Name aber auf einen anderen Server schon vorhanden ist?



Ich habe dasselbe Problem leider auch..
Die Übertragung der Daten funktioniert, aber wenn ich meinen Charakter (Earenya) suche, finde ich immer nur einen anderen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele eine Blutelf Magierin auf "Festung der Stürme"...


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Habt ihr eure Chars überhaupt Hochgeladen? Wenn ja per Blasc-Client oder dem Manuellen Uploader per .lua Datei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earenya (4. Februar 2007)

Hm, ich habe bei Einstellungen -> Anzeigeoptionen bei meinem Account ein Häkchen und bei den Sachen, die ich gerne angezeigt hätte. Danach habe ich dann auf das Blac-Icon gerechtsklickt und auf "Profil(e) übertragen" geklickt.
Habe ich dabei irgendetwas vergessen?

edit: gerade bissl weiter gesucht, und ich hab den manuellen Upload gefunden, und nu gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sogar eine Visitenkarte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Gut, aber theoretisch müsste es auch mit den Blasc-Client klappen wenn du es wirklich so gemacht hast wie du es erklärt hast. Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung oderso?

Naja hauptsache es hat jetzt geklappt und du bist glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earenya (5. Februar 2007)

Nein, es steht immer, dass das Profil erfolgreich übertragen wurde, außer wenn ich nur sehr kurz on gehe, dann erscheint die Nachricht, dass das Profil nicht hochgeladen wird, da sich nichts verändert hat
Hm, wenn ich auf die Visitenkarte klicke, komme ich ja zu meinem Character, wo kann ich mir dann da meine Talente anschauen? Ich habe dort ein Häkchen gesetzt...
Ich lad mal ein Bild hoch..

e: da isses: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/5446/blascjt8.jpg


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

Grundsätzlich werden " NEUE " Daten übertragen in der Zeit BLASC am laufen war.
Was also nix anderes Bedeutet,
Du mußt mops killen die Ruf bringen, damit BLASC die Daten hoch schicken kann.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Berufe usw.


----------



## Mr. Floppi (6. Februar 2007)

hilfe, ich habe das selbe Problem, alles eingestellt, Char als hochgeladen bestätigt, aber ich finde mich einfach nciht ...

Wie funktioniert denn der Manuelle upload?


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich dich nicht falsch verstehe hast du sofort nach dem hochladen geguckt hast? dann ist normal dass noch nix da ist das dauert meist so ein stündchen mindestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earenya (6. Februar 2007)

Mir ging es darum, dss die Talente angezeigt werden.
Ich habe eingestellt, dass man sie sehen kann...
Und ich habe gerade wieder bemerkt, dass der automatische Upload nicht funktioniert..
Ich habe meine Schneiderfähigkeiten verbessert, und das wurde mir auch wieder erst nach manuellem Upload angezeigt..
edit: ah, nach dem erneuten manuellen Upload sind nun auch meine Talente zu sehen, aber mein Feuertalentbaum wird als Arkantalentbaum angezeigt...


----------



## Epikur (6. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wird leider nichts vom Char angezeigt. Außer Inventar. Jedes mal erfolgreicher Upload, aber Items und der Char selber sowie halt das ganze Blasc Abbild meiner Schurken ist nicht da.

edit: http://www.buffed.de/?c=350394

Nichts zu sehen, bin außerdem mittlerweile 70.


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

Dann solltest du mal folgendes machen.
Rechtsklick auf das BLASC Symbol unten rechts im System Tray
"Einstellungen..."
"Anzeigeoptionen"
Dann bsit du in nem Fesnter wo du anschalten kannst was man von deinem Char sehen soll.


----------



## Mr. Floppi (6. Februar 2007)

Nein ich habe ihn vorgestern das erste mal hochgeladen ... aber er wird einfach nciht angezeigt ...

Thanes ...


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

@Mr. Floppi

Dann gib ma lmehr infos.
Der BLASC client ist installiert?
Die addons "BLASCProfiler" und "BLASCCrafter" sind ingame aktiviert?
Unter Anziegeoptionen ist eingestellt das der Char mit der datenbank abgelichen werden soll und es sind auch sahcen ausgewählt di Angezeigt werden sollen wie zum Beispiel "Bankinhalt"?
Wenn du WoW schließt bekommst du ein Pop-up auf dem steht "Profil <BLa Bal> wieder abgelichen" "Abgleich erfolgreich" oder so ähnlich?
das ist jetzt so das was mir spontan einfällt


----------



## Mr. Floppi (7. Februar 2007)

Die infos:

    * Der BLASC client ist installiert? JA
    * Die addons "BLASCProfiler" und "BLASCCrafter" sind ingame aktiviert? NEIN Muss ich die installiert haben?

* Unter Anziegeoptionen ist eingestellt das der Char mit der datenbank abgelichen werden soll und es sind auch sahcen ausgewählt di Angezeigt werden sollen wie zum Beispiel "Bankinhalt"?
    * Wenn du WoW schließt bekommst du ein Pop-up auf dem steht "Profil <BLa Bal> wieder abgelichen" "Abgleich erfolgreich" oder so ähnlich?   Jo des wird alles angezeigt


Danke Schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (7. Februar 2007)

"BLASCProfiler" und "BLASCCrafter" sind Teil des BLASC Client. Sie werden installiert, wenn der Client installiert wird. kann nur sein das die im Spiel nicht automatisch aktiviert sind.


----------



## Roran (7. Februar 2007)

Mr. schrieb:


> Nein ich habe ihn vorgestern das erste mal hochgeladen ... aber er wird einfach nciht angezeigt ...
> 
> Thanes ...


BLASC installieren, WoW spielen, WoW beenden, Daten werden erstellt ( Lokal ), BLASC starten, WoW spielen, WoW beenden, Daten werden erneuert und hoch geschickt.



Roran schrieb:


> *Grundsätzlich werden " NEUE " Daten übertragen in der Zeit BLASC am laufen war.
> Was also nix anderes Bedeutet,
> Du mußt mops killen die Ruf bringen, damit BLASC die Daten hoch schicken kann.
> Das gleiche gilt auch für Berufe usw.*


Es kann sein, das BLASC das richtig erfasst mit den Talenten, wenn Du einen neuen LvL hast und da den Skill Punkt verteilst.
Profil wird nicht aktualisiert  <--- lesen
Da geht es auch um das gleiche Thema.


----------



## Epikur (7. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal folgendes machen.
> Rechtsklick auf das BLASC Symbol unten rechts im System Tray
> "Einstellungen..."
> "Anzeigeoptionen"
> Dann bsit du in nem Fesnter wo du anschalten kannst was man von deinem Char sehen soll.



Hab ich schon längst, dennoch ändert sicht nichts. Ich seh nix von meinem Char.


----------



## Mr. Floppi (7. Februar 2007)

Epikur schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst, dennoch ändert sicht nichts. Ich seh nix von meinem Char.




Ich auch nicht ... also ich hab keine Ahnung an was es noch liegen lkönnte ...

Es wird nach jedem spielen von WoW bestätigt das mein Profil abgeglichen wurde ... aber mein Char ist nicht zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OJMD (8. Februar 2007)

Habe auch das Problem,

BLASC client installiert, Einstellung (was alles angezeigt werden soll) vorgenommen, Wow angespielt beendet, Meldung das das Profil erfolgreich akutalisiert wurde erhalten.

Wenn ich nun in BLASC Datenbank meine Charname eingebe zeigt er mehrere Chars mit dem selben Namen an nur nicht meiner.

Habe dann mal manueller Upload probiert, BLASCProfiler.zip runtergeladen und wie beschrieben ins WoW verzeichnis entpackt, WoW gespielt und beendet, Meldung erhalten.
Auf diese Webseite gegangen Manueller Upload, Datei BLASCProfiler.lua hochgeladen (zuerst die aus dem neuen BLASCProfiler Verzeichnis) und eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, dass diese Datei fehlerhaft ist und ob ich den Profiler überhaupt installiert habe. Habe dann noch die andere BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem BLASC/Temp/ Verzeichnis mal probiert sie hochzuladen aber da ist es das selbe.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal, OJMD

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>> OK Komando zurück habe einen Tread weiter neue Erkentnisse gefunden, Probiere diese erst mal aus und melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Hexxer (8. Februar 2007)

Hi,

selbes Problem. Char ist Hexxer auf Blackmoore und "Mutterbeimer". Keiner wird gefunden, mit beiden wurde gespielt. Daten werden übertragen aber es wird auch nach Tagen nichts angezeigt. 
Blasc: latest hier von der webseite und aktiviert ist es auch.

MFG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8. Februar 2007)

hallo

habe das gleiche problem. alles korrekt eingestellt, BLASCProfiler BLASCCrafter sind aktiviert. ich finde mich hier allerdings nicht. und das tollste ist das ich chars im client habe die mir NICHT gehören. 
Einstellungen-> anzeigeoptionen-> chars die mir nicht gehören

bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Hexxer (8. Februar 2007)

Zur Info:

Nach dem manuellen Upload waren die Chars nach 20 Sekunden zu finden. Ichkann nicht sagen ob die upgedatet werden.

MFG


----------



## OJMD (8. Februar 2007)

So also wie man sieht hats jetzt bei mir geklappt.

Habe ein manuellen Upload gemacht. Einfach diese Datei aus dem Verzeichnis Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ hoch geladen. Nach einiger Zeit 10min? habe ich mein Char im BLASC gefunden.

Komisch nur als ich mein Char angeschaut habe waren noch Bankfach Rezepte vorhanden diese Reiter fehlen jetzt gänzlich. ???

Naja mal sehen ob das Update nun klappt.

Gruß OJMD


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Es hat sich ein Fehler im System eingeschlichen,der behoben wurde heute,
aber, es wird bis morgen ca dauern,
bis alle auf gelaufenen über 80.000 Profile in der Datenbank eingetragen sind.

Also anwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

